# Just Too Dangerous



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I went out this evening seen a Doe over on a No Shooting area then seen a Buck about 200 yards, figured it was a bit far for 20Ga.

Sat for 5 1/2 hours stood up couple times. Was setting there thinking on fixing up my 30-30 and thought about using my .45Cal. Muzzleloader so I had all intentions continuing Winter Firearms hunting.

Come 5:30 quitting time, not cold 37 degrees. I stood up and fell on my butt, couldn't get up, no cell service. Finally got ahold of a tree pulled myself up, got enough feeling in my Legs to get back to the Pickup. My Good Leg was giving me trouble, I thought rub it and get better circulation. I started rubbing it and felt literally like knives sticking into it, brought on screaming and tears to my eyes.

Got home told my wife it is just too dangerous to consider Firearms Deer hunting. So no more no matter how much I want to go. She thought I was mad at her. It wasn't her it was just the situation.

big rockpile


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am so sorry, Rockpile.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

It sucks getting old.
I was still a major butt kicker into my late 50's. But now I'm getting into my mid 60's and it seems like everything is falling apart.
Diet, exercise, tons of vitamins and I'm barely holding my own.
Don't give up BR, just rethink you're plan. You can do anything you want just do it within reason.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm 71 and ya I have had some replacement parts installed but still gun hunt.
If I am not deer hunting and it isn't raining I walk with my dogs 2 miles morning and 2 miles again every evening. 

During deer season I get up and fix my own breakfast at 5:30 take all my diabeties meds and do my insulin. then I dress and walk out to the blind I intend to use in the morning. Those walks are not overly far and I have comfortable chairs to set in for several hours. But I do stand up for a bit to streach and give my rear a bit of a break. 

Have no intentions of draging a deer more than a foot or so. that is a job for the atv but mostly one of the tractors with a front loader.

 Al


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

1. Don’t go alone. 
2. Move around so your blood circulates.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> I'm 71 and ya I have had some replacement parts installed but still gun hunt.
> If I am not deer hunting and it isn't raining I walk with my dogs 2 miles morning and 2 miles again every evening.
> 
> During deer season I get up and fix my own breakfast at 5:30 take all my diabeties meds and do my insulin. then I dress and walk out to the blind I intend to use in the morning. Those walks are not overly far and I have comfortable chairs to set in for several hours. But I do stand up for a bit to streach and give my rear a bit of a break.
> ...


I can walk fine and do. I hunt public land so I can't ride and can't have a Blind out. I do set in a Chair. I have a cart to get Deer or Hogs out.

I have one Bad Leg but it was my Good Leg giving me problems.

I work out in the Gym 3X a week and cut Firewood, Garden, cook my Meals and do my Laundry.



Alice In TX/MO said:


> 1. Don’t go alone.
> 2. Move around so your blood circulates.


Can't find anyone that wants to go. And really don't want to put anyone out. I still have early Archery Season. This year I was having other problems so that was out.

big rockpile


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Rock I feel for ya man. There is no easy answer. Sometimes, I think life is like my Dad always told me about my old deer rifle:

Everything has a season. When it's used up and worn out, you hang it above the mantle and smile for the memories it made, not cry for the ones it missed.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, I hear ya on hard to get help brp, when you need it. A person can do a lot for others without any strings attached, but a guy would at least expect one to step up and appreciate the things a guy did for them and help the guy in return for the things he helped with....kina sad it's that's way mostly for all of us.

be


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Use to love Grouse hunting. I'd wander the hills of the Southern Tier over broken terrain, through stuff that would make a field mouse walk around it, from dawn till dusk. My Dad was a great walker. To him, a stretch of the legs was in the 20 mile range. I got it from following him. My wife and I would take a bunch of Boy Scouts on a 25 miler like it was nothing. In high school I lived on one side of the city and went to school on the other side. It was over an hour bus ride. On a nice day, If I didn't have to be at work I would walk home. In college I took off for a morning walk and did 34 miles. I like walking.
It soothes my head.
But I can't do it anymore. A blown out ankle from a Soccer match, a twisted knee from Skiing, a seperated hip from a Judo tournment, a few messed up discs in my back from making a living, all came home to roost.
So you work with what you got.
Found some old pictures a few days ago. Myself, a friend from school and two brothers who would eventually become my Brothers-inlaw would backpack in the Alleghany National Forest in Penn. for a week and a half or so every January / February. Standing in the snow, smiling, with an 80lb. pack on my back, wondering the hills and having the time of my life.
You don't know what you've got till it's gone. So all you can do is pass it on.
My kids, collectively, hunt, fish, shoot, Kayak, hike, and Backpack. Taught the same to a bunch of others kids too.

Wouldn't it be great to back up about 40 years or so, just for a weekend?
Just to feel the rush?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I've always said I had one Bad Leg but now it seems both are bad.

Now I'm able to walk but I'm afraid one of these days I'm not going to be able to do this. While I can I'm going to set our House up for this.

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep JJ, it would be great to enjoy the youthful moments again....way more than a week end.
Day at a time.....make every one the best you can....this is as good as it gets now.

be


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I go with the attitude that yeah, stuff hurts and all the other things of getting old, but twenty years from now I'll look back and figure these were the good days. so I try to enjoy what I have. Attitude is everything. It is how small dogs chase big dogs from their yard. Not saying I stick with it all the time, but I try.

In a week or so I'm planning on doing some squirrel hunting with my son and my great nephew. Wander through the woods, build a fire, cook some lunch. Not bad for an old guy.
Also figuring on some ice fishing this winter. If I keep myself in shape I might have 10-15 years worth of memories to build.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No way do or would I want to back up 40 years of my life. I am having a really good time now and have got where I am not missing my deer hunting buddy. 

 Al


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I've used a 17' tree stand with great success for the last ten years or so, but sitting in the equivalent of a compact car semi motionless for hours on end has gotten old.
My neighbor cleared a shooting lane on his property and built what he calls a tree stand and what I call a tree house.
6'x6' posts 10' tall and platform decking with rails surrounding a 60' oak tree. It is simply a 10'x10' deck with a tree coming thru the middle. He has a chair and a bench, room for his cooler and pack. He can get up and walk 360 degrees.
That will be my next project.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well something is going on. Both Legs are quitting.

Was told today to shut up if I hadn't been so active I would have been down way before this. To figure I have been blessed.

Doctor told me one time that he didn't know why I'm still walking.

big rockpile


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> No way do or would I want to back up 40 years of my life. I am having a really good time now and have got where I am not missing my deer hunting buddy.
> 
> Al


I was always a "full bore" type of person. Spent a lot of years on maximum overdrive.

I wouldn't mind running with the Wolves one more time. Puts a big smile on my face just thinking about it.

In town there is an Arabian horse farm. In the spring you can see the yearling running across the paddock and all you see is absolute joy. It's such a fleeting thing.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I think it's simply amazing how I took my good youthful years for granted....I suppose it prolly was because of the fact that I was going full bore too. Even if I woulda been warned that life is short and enjoy every moment, it would not of been help, cause I already was.....now the blink of an eye that the Lord warned about is starting to sink in....not anxious, but aware more than when every day, was every day.

be


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Use to be I would out fight, out work, out Drink and out Love the Best of Them.

Heck I went for years not really sleeping go 24/7.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

40 years ago was 1978. I was working 12 hours 7 days a week back then. Doing a lot of training classes. Ford and chrylser were selling a lot of lemons too.

Takeing a 3 day vacation for fire arm deer season, a week vacationj for archery season and a week to snowmobile in the UP. Only to endure a 14 month lay off in 1980, went to college to prefect a couple new skills for when I went back to the new location at work to start the 12/7 all over again for another 16 years.

No thanks I'm enjoying my retirement. I like working around home and the bee yards.

 Al


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

BRP can you drive a tractor or combine ?
They make great deer stands 
Take them anywhere , heat, radio, Power for hot coffee comfortable seats, space to Stand up and move around, room for a laptop. 
Deer don’t seem to care.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I can just see it now, Dear I am going to buy a self propelled combine to add to my deer hunting tools.

 Al


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL you might be amazed at how cheep a old one is. Of course you could always tell her its a self propelled lawnmower.....
Might be better off with a tractor.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Talking with a friend today he has one of the Blinds that looks like a big round bale.
Says its great,well insulated now AND roomy


----------



## ergo (Aug 15, 2017)

big rockpile said:


> I went out this evening seen a Doe over on a No Shooting area then seen a Buck about 200 yards, figured it was a bit far for 20Ga.
> 
> Sat for 5 1/2 hours stood up couple times. Was setting there thinking on fixing up my 30-30 and thought about using my .45Cal. Muzzleloader so I had all intentions continuing Winter Firearms hunting.
> 
> ...





big rockpile said:


> I went out this evening seen a Doe over on a No Shooting area then seen a Buck about 200 yards, figured it was a bit far for 20Ga.
> 
> Sat for 5 1/2 hours stood up couple times. Was setting there thinking on fixing up my 30-30 and thought about using my .45Cal. Muzzleloader so I had all intentions continuing Winter Firearms hunting.
> 
> ...


----------



## ergo (Aug 15, 2017)

Get a $30 massager from Wally's. You'll be amazed at what a difference they make with the blood circulation in your legs. Use your public library's interlibrary book loan to borrow a book called "Triggerpoint Massage Therapy, by Claire Davies. I use such a massager on my legs every evening before bed. For the stand hunting, sit on some hand warmers, and have an inflatable butt-pad, they really help.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My wife suggested a Heated Coat.

Got Muzzleloading Season coming up next Weekend and it isn't to be very cold. If it looks well I might go.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My wife suggested a Heated Coat.

Got Muzzleloading Season coming up next Weekend and it isn't to be very cold. If it looks well I might go.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My wife suggested a Heated Coat.

Got Muzzleloading Season coming up next Weekend and it isn't to be very cold. If it looks well I might go.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My wife suggested a Heated Coat.

Got Muzzleloading Season coming up next Weekend and it isn't to be very cold. If it looks well I might go.

big rockpile​


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

AmericanStand said:


> BRP can you drive a tractor or combine ?
> They make great deer stands
> Take them anywhere , heat, radio, Power for hot coffee comfortable seats, space to Stand up and move around, room for a laptop.
> Deer don’t seem to care.


Where I go can't take anything Motorized or a Horse.

big rockpile


----------

